# Academised?



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Do people think that a vernacular music can be written and taken seriously? i.e Satie?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Everything has its own audience. And i bet some is written very seriosly.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Of course it can, and it should. Many composers collected folk songs and wrote them down. Some day popular music will be taken seriously and studied at Universities. Actually, probably it's already studied in some departments.


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

It can lead to a conductor telling jazz people how to "swing" which is diverting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

malc said:


> Do people think that a vernacular music can be written and taken seriously? i.e Satie?


Why not.... I ask you?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The big academic test of the vernacular will be PDQ Bach's new _Pig Latin: The Opera_ that's scheduled for its premiere at Juilliard. If it succeeds he has plans to do Schubert's _Winterreise_ the same way in order to cheer it up. 

_ Allway arkingpay alidationsvay illway ebay atway ethay ownerway'say expenseway._


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

malc said:


> Do people think that a vernacular music can be written and taken seriously? i.e Satie?


Taken seriously? In the case of Satie his melding of strict art-music structures and popular cafe music of Paris _in his late works_, takes no heed of 'academy' judgements. It in fact deliberately opposed it and strove to bridge the gap. It was partly the reason he went to the Schola Cantorum in the first place; to have the answer of a traditional counterpoint/fugue education when questioned as to his competence.

When we use 'vernacular' or 'popular' now to describe e.g. Satie's songs, it works less well, because, with a piano and a soprano employed, to the average person they might as well be Mahler's songs or anyone's.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

BTW, isn't this thread in entirely the wrong section? Composer guestbooks?


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

This may be in the wrong section, but it is worth considering anyway. I have noticed that, when music becomes old enough, it becomes classical. Much of the medieval and renaissance secular music that is found on recordings nowadays, usually recorded by performers with classical training, sounds like it would have been folk or popular music back in the day. Also, the massive repertoire of 19th century art songs includes music that would have been possible for people of modest talent to perform in the home. In the United States, Stephen Foster's songs were clearly popular or folk music in their day, but they have since been taken up by classical performers. (For example, Jan de Gaetani and Thomas Hampson have made recordings of Stephen Foster songs.) I have a few women's magazines from the mid-19th century. Some of them include sheet music for songs by now-obscure composers. Although these songs are now forgotten, the style appears quite similar to songs by famous composers of the time that are now firmly within the classical repertoire.


----------

